# Walking in the South West



## big eejit (Jan 3, 2010)

Went out walking in Somerset today. Lovely walk on the Mendips followed by a great lunch in the Queen Victoria Inn in Priddy.

Anyone else like a ramble? Any route recommendations welcome. Especially if they include good pubs.


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pub-Walks-Somerset-Mike-Power/dp/1898073155

We keep meaning to do more walking, but the weather has been so crap for the last few summers.

We did walk Portishead to Clevedon on the coast path but it was quite boring and I wouldn't really recommend it.


----------



## stavros (Jan 4, 2010)

I imagine there's some good hilly routes up in the Quantocks and the Blackdowns. I've cycled up there but I can't imagine there aren't hiking trails.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheddar Gorge. If you're driving, park at the top of the gorge, climb the side, admire the view (and get vertigo) walk along the ridge, climb the observation tower, down Jacobs Ladder, cross the road, up the other side (some VERY steep bits) thru the fields of bunnies and horses and back down at the top of the gorge again. 

I did this a few times as part of my training for the 3 peaks earlier in the year. Lots of hill climbing but the views are worth it. It'll  take you a couple of hours, but you can always stop for a cream tea in the middle

eta and if you're lucky you might see the peregrines.


----------



## Beanburger (Jan 4, 2010)

Ebbor Gorge is a nice wander - just up past Wookey Hole. Nice food at the Wookey Hole Inn if you don't mind paying through the nose. There's also a nice walk up from Wells if you're feeling fit.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 4, 2010)

There are some lubberly walks in the Quantocks and Blackdown Hills.
You can get leaflets from the council / tourist info / national parks etc.
A lot of them are accessbale by public transport as well.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks all. Geri, we actually went for Pub Walks in the Mendips in the end. Which is where the Priddy walk came from.

I fancy the Cheddar Gorge one next, or possibly Ebbor if my kids are with me. There's a shortish Ebbor Gorge walk in the Mendips book.

Here's the pub we ended up in in Priddy:







And here's lunch:


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 4, 2010)

May I suggest parts of the South West Coastal Path?

http://www.southwestcoastpath.com/


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 4, 2010)

Bakunin said:


> May I suggest parts of the South West Coastal Path?
> 
> http://www.southwestcoastpath.com/



it's lovely there. Beer to Sidmouth is the best bit IMO.

the difficulty with coastal walks is that they're often  not circular but there are some here


----------



## Beanburger (Jan 4, 2010)

Any veggie options at that pub in Priddy, do you remember?


----------



## BlackArab (Jan 6, 2010)

Limpley Stoke to Avoncliff is pretty good, not the longest route but theres a nice pub at the end of it. Alternatively you could try an urban challenge of the number 75 bus route between Patchway and Hartcliffe, stopping for a pint in every pub you past


----------



## Yetman (Jan 6, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Cheddar Gorge...climb the observation tower



Thats where I asked my gf to marry me a couple of months ago 



big eejit said:


> Here's the pub we ended up in in Priddy:



I was once in that pub, and one of the locals suddenly started singing some medieval yokel song, then someone else joined in then someone else and before I know it the whole pub is singing away, accordians and pianos are going it was mental. Then they all shut up and sat there in total silence until someone else thought of something to sing


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> Limpley Stoke to Avoncliff is pretty good, not the longest route but theres a nice pub at the end of it. Alternatively you could try an urban challenge of the number 75 bus route between Patchway and Hartcliffe, stopping for a pint in every pub you past



that sounds like a walk i could do


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 6, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> Limpley Stoke to Avoncliff is pretty good, not the longest route but theres a nice pub at the end of it. Alternatively you could try an urban challenge of the number 75 bus route between Patchway and Hartcliffe, stopping for a pint in every pub you past



I'm just about to walk dundas -> bradford on avon so I'll be walking the limpley stoke to avoncliff bit in the middle.  No busses :faceplam: 

Very pretty walk, and the snow will make it amazing.


----------



## skydancer (Jan 26, 2010)

fraction man  I am always on the dundas bradford on avon and avonciff circuit. I love it and never get bored. I have been walking and biking that place for 18 years now. I live in near the Towpath. So it's my local patch

Have you check out shearwater in longleat forest??? I love thats place too along with heaven gate


----------



## mattie (Feb 3, 2010)

Beanburger said:


> Ebbor Gorge is a nice wander - just up past Wookey Hole. Nice food at the Wookey Hole Inn if you don't mind paying through the nose. There's also a nice walk up from Wells if you're feeling fit.



Just noticed this - I went for a stroll in Ebbor Gorge last week!  

Owned by National Trust (donated in memory of Winston Churchill?) but free access to all.

A little bit of scrambling up the top of the gorge to get the view out over the gorge and onto Glastonbury Tor, a lovely place to amble around for a few hours.  The lookout a little bit further up the hill would give a lovely view of sunset on a clear day, hoping to get back there with a camera at some point.


----------



## Ads79 (Mar 3, 2010)

I you want to venture as far as Cornwall there's a great walk between Looe and Polperro. It's about 5-6 miles so not to long and lots of little pubs and restaurants to relax in when you get there  Also you can catch a boat back which is quite fun - costs about £5.


----------

